# هو الفرق بين ماكينة الcnc التي تحفر علي الخشب و التي تحفر علي الالمينيوم



## bigbow5 (4 أبريل 2009)

هو الفرق بين ماكينة الcnc التي تحفر علي الخشب و التي تحفر علي الالمينيوم
ارجو الرد سريعا و شكر


----------



## bigbow5 (4 أبريل 2009)

ما هو الفرق بين ماكينة الcnc التي تحفر علي الخشب و التي تحفر علي الالمينيوم
ارجو الرد سريعا و شكر


----------



## eswh (17 أبريل 2009)

مفيش فرق بس تغير بنطة الحفر حسب نوع المعدن


----------



## يارا سيد (11 مايو 2009)

يوجد فرق وذلك يتوقف على نوع الماكينة المستخدمة اى هل عملية الحفر تتم على ماكينة واحد 
ام على مكينةحفر على الخشب وماكينة حفر على المعادن


----------



## يارا سيد (11 مايو 2009)

لو عندك اى استفسار راسلنى على 
[email protected]


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (13 يونيو 2009)

الفرق هيكون فى قوه عزم موتور السبيندل ففى الالمونيوم قد يحتاج الى عزم اكبر منه فى الخشب لكن ممكن تشغيله ولكن بظروف قطع بسيطه وهذا سيستهلك وقت اكبر وهذا يعنى تكلفه اقتصاديه اعلى ولمزيد من المعلومات بخصوص هذا الموضوع راسلنى [email protected]


----------



## الجلاب (15 يونيو 2009)

*هو الفرق بين ماكينة الcnc التي تحفر علي الخشب و التي تحفر علي الالمينيوم **يوجد فرق وذلك يتوقف على نوع الماكينة المستخدمة اى هل عملية الحفر تتم على ماكينة واحد 
ام على مكينةحفر على الخشب وماكينة حفر على المعادن**الفرق هيكون فى قوه عزم موتور السبيندل ففى الالمونيوم قد يحتاج الى عزم اكبر منه فى الخشب لكن ممكن تشغيله ولكن بظروف قطع بسيطه وهذا سيستهلك وقت اكبر وهذا يعنى تكلفه اقتصاديه اعلى ولمزيد من المعلومات بخصوص هذا الموضوع راسلنى *


----------



## وليد ابراهيم محمود (22 يونيو 2009)

الفرق بين ماكينة الحفر على الخشب والحفر على الالمنيوم فى نوع البنطة & قدررة موتور ال spindle & stability & سوائل التبريد حيث تستخدم سوائل التبريد فى التشغيل على الالمنيوم ولا تستخدم فى الحفر على الاخشاب [email protected] لاى استفسار


----------

